# Welcher "OPC UA"-Server ist empfehlenswert? Erfahrungen (!)



## spsfriki (14 Juli 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

für die Kommunikation unserer Fertigungslinien (hauptsächlich S7-3xx mit PN/IE-Schnittstelle) mit einer Middleware möchte ich einen "OPC UA"-Server aufstellen. Es sind jedoch viele Lösungen auf dem Markt. Welche könnt Ihr hier gerade empfehlen? Welche Unterschiede gibt es zum OPC-Server von Siemens? Was macht SOFTING etc. anders? Die Kommmunikation mit den Steuerung soll über die im OPC-Server oftmals vorhandenen S7-Treiber (S7-Kommunikation) laufen. Der Gegenpart ist ein "OPC UA"-Client.

Vielen Dank vorab.

Beste Grüße aus Köln


----------



## inray (14 Juli 2021)

Hallo!

Wir sind in Deutschland Vertreter und Fans des Kepware OPC Severs ;-)
Der Kepware zeichnet sich gegenüber den anderen dadurch aus, dass er über 150 verschiedene Gerätetreiber bereitstellt, und damit auch viele andere Geräte mit in den zentralen OPC Server aufnehmen kann. Er stellt neben OPC UA auch weitere Schnittstellen wie MQTT und REST zur Verfügung und ist damit gleich gerüstet für IoT Anwendungen. Mit dem speziellen OPC Connectivity Treiber kann der Kepware zudem auch OPC Client sein und damit alte OPC DA Server oder SPSen mit OPC UA Server (z.B. die neuere S7 Steuerungen) anbinden und im zentralen Server bereitstellen. Nebenbei ist der Kepware sehr schnell und läuft absolut stabil.
Hier gibts noch Details https://www.kepware-opcserver.de/ 

Viele Grüße vom inray-Team!


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (15 Juli 2021)

Hallo

da ein OPC UA Server einen PC benötigt auf dem erläuft, haben wir unseren OPC UA Server auf unserer Hardware (SPS-CPU)
aufgesetzt.

Vorteil:  - unabhängig von PC Architekturen, Win, etc
- einfachst zu konfigurieren  keine IT Kenntnisse notwendig
- keine kostenpflichtigen Powertags 
- sehr performant
- sicher:  VPN Dienste incl.
- preisgünstig   500,- €


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juli 2021)

Ursprünglich leifen OPC-Server auf Windows-Rechnern, die üblicherweise  auch die Datenbank oder eine Visu hatten, wo die Daten verwendet/weiterverarbeitet wurden.

Seit OPC UA wandert die Server-Funktionalität immer mehr in Embedded-Geräte wie von @INSEVIS-Service erwähnt – oder als anderes Beispiel der IBH Link UH https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-UA

Die Industrie-Router mbNET können da auch: https://mbconnectline.com/de/mbedge/

Und sicher noch andere. 

Auf S7 bezogen unterstützt wahrscheinlich nicht jede Lösung die symbolische Adressierung und optimierte Bausteinzugriffe. 

Ich habe leider nur einen groben Überblick. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Anwender, der Dir aus eigener Erfahrung was empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dr. OPC (8 September 2021)

Hallo,

die hier bereits genannten OPC UA Server für Siemens sind sicher die "bekanntesten". Mache mit (Hutschinen IPC) und andere ohne Hardware (also zum installieren auf einen vorhandenen PC). Nicht erwähnt wurde der "SimaticNET OPC UA Server" (PC-Software) also der (originale) OPC UA Server von Siemens, den gibt es natürlich auch für S7 Protokoll, optimierten Zugriff, oder SendReceive, oder Profibus, oder Profinet.

Als Entscheidungskriterium würde ich neben der "Erfahrung" der anderen Poster auch noch folgende Dinge betrachten:
1) ist der UA Server von der OPC Foundation "zertifiziert"?
2) ist der UA Server schon länger am Markt verfügbar (und hat er an sog. IOP Workshops der OPC Foundation teilgenommen)?
3) wie ist die Konfiguration des Servers in das TIA/Step7 integriert (Symbole importieren aus dem TIA Projekt), oder wird er einfach genauso projektiert wie der "originale" Siemens OPC UA Server (speichern/übersetzen und runterladen)?
4) wie werden UA Informationsmodelle importiert/exportiert und wie werden die SPS-Daten auf diese Modelle gemapped (Usability bei der Konfiguration)?

Denn ich gehe mal davon aus dass du nicht 100tausende Symbolnamen, oder inkonsistente Änderungen immer händisch mit einer Exceltabelle nachpflegen möchtest. Für 2-3 Variablen kann man das mal machen... aber sonst ist das echt mühsam.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2021)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> ... neben der "Erfahrung" der anderen Poster ...


Tja, wenn man Erfahrung (!) wünscht – und nur Verkäufer und vom Hörensagen antworten (bis gestern zumindest)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

@spsfriki ... wie hast Du dich jetzt entschieden? Was sind bitte – deine –  Erfahrungen?


----------



## roboticBeet (15 September 2021)

Wie sind denn allgemein die Erfahrungen hinsichtlich des OPC UA Servers auf den aktuellen S7-1500er? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Performance nicht so gut sein sollte, im Vergleich zu, bspw. oben genannten, dedizierten Embedded-Geräten. Ist dies immer noch so? Wir versuchen derzeit, wo möglich PUT/GET auf den CPUs deaktiviert zu lassen, jedoch erfordern die meisten(?)/alle Embedded OPC UA Server dies.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2021)

Performance ist ganz klar ein Thema bei den kleinen CPUs.
Wir setzen daher OPC-UA erst ab 1515 ein.
Bis FW2.6 gab es auch Themen mit extrem schwankenden Zykluszeiten bei uns (15ms - 60ms)
Stabilität macht keine Probleme


----------



## MFreiberger (15 September 2021)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Wie sind denn allgemein die Erfahrungen hinsichtlich des OPC UA Servers auf den aktuellen S7-1500er? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Performance nicht so gut sein sollte, im Vergleich zu, bspw. oben genannten, dedizierten Embedded-Geräten. Ist dies immer noch so? Wir versuchen derzeit, wo möglich PUT/GET auf den CPUs deaktiviert zu lassen, jedoch erfordern die meisten(?)/alle Embedded OPC UA Server dies.



Die Performance könnte besser sein, reicht bei uns aber zum Glück aus. Hier kommt es auch maßgeblich auf die Zugriffsart an (read/write - registered read/write - subscription - methods).
PUT/GET ist für OPC UA nicht erforderlich. Bzw. ich weiß nicht, was "Embedded OPC UA Server" sind? Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Ihr die CPU als Client betreibt (auch da dürfte PUT/GET nicht erforderlich sein)?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## roboticBeet (15 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> PUT/GET ist für OPC UA nicht erforderlich. Bzw. ich weiß nicht, was "Embedded OPC UA Server" sind? Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Ihr die CPU als Client betreibt (auch da dürfte PUT/GET nicht erforderlich sein)?



Hi, wir nutzen OPC UA u. a. für die MES Verbindung sowie zum Signalaustausch mit einigen selbst programmierten Hochsprachenanwendungen, bspw. um auch USB-Geräte einzubinden.

Aufgrund der Bedenken hinsichtlich der Performance nutzen wir bislang dedizierte OPC UA Server, welche für den Zugriff PUT/GET auf der S7 aktiviert haben müssen. Dies gilt meines Wissens bspw. auch für die oben beworbenen Server. Da aus Security Gründen PUT/GET immer mehr zur Diskussion steht, überlegen wir aktuell durchaus wieder den OPC UA Server auf der S7 zu nutzen.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 September 2021)

Moin roboticBeet,

jetzt für mich noch mal zum mitmeißeln:
was sind dedizierte OPC UA -Server?
Meinst Du OPC *DA*?
OPC *UA *hat - belehre mich eines Besseren - nichts mit PUT/GET zu tun.
Man kann die S7-1500 auch als OPC UA Client nutzen. Seit V17 ist die Programmierung auch einfacher geworden. Allerdings ist die SPS überlicherweise ein Server, da sie Daten bereitstellt und nicht abfragt.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## roboticBeet (15 September 2021)

Moin,

ich meine Gateways wie die oben erwähnten, bspw.: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/s7-iiot-industrie-4-0/s7-iiot-gateway/

Viele Grüße


----------



## MFreiberger (15 September 2021)

Moin roboticBeet,

jetzt verstehe ich. Du hast also zwei Schnittstellen:
- PUT/GET für SPS<>Gateway
- OPC UA für Gateway<>übergeordnetes System

Aber ginge da nicht auch Profinet (oder Anderes) für die Kommunikation SPS<>Gateway? Dann könntest Du auf die unsichere PUT/GET-Kommunikation verzichten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## roboticBeet (15 September 2021)

Genau, ich habe mich wirklich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. Sorry.

Meines Wissens benötigen diese Gateways aber immer PUT/GET aktiviert, um auf nicht-optimierte DBs zuzugreifen. Falls jemand ein solches Produkt kennt, welches ohne PUT/GET einen OPC UA Server mit S7 Daten bereitstellen kann, bin ich über Empfehlungen dankbar. 
Extras wie Node-RED etc. sind nicht nötig.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 September 2021)

Moin,

was ist mit dem SIMATIC NET?
Der macht S7-Verbindung zur Steuerung (kein PUT/GET notwendig).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## roboticBeet (15 September 2021)

Muss ich mich mal einlesen. Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2021)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Bedenken hinsichtlich der Performance nutzen wir bislang dedizierte OPC UA Server, welche für den Zugriff PUT/GET auf der S7 aktiviert haben müssen. Dies gilt meines Wissens bspw. auch für die oben beworbenen Server. Da aus Security Gründen PUT/GET immer mehr zur Diskussion steht, überlegen wir aktuell durchaus wieder den OPC UA Server auf der S7 zu nutzen.


In denke, hier geht es ohne PUT/GET:





						OPC Server Siemens | Softing
					

Einfacher Datenzugriff mit hoher Leistung auf Siemens-Steuerungen einschließlich optimierten Datenbausteinen




					industrial.softing.com
				




Vielleicht kann @Softing_IA mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## spsci (4 Oktober 2021)

Muss ich bei der Lösung von SIEMENS (SIMATIC NET) um mit einer S7-300 zu kommunizieren was in der Hardwarekonfig ändern? Und den SIEMENS-OPCUA-Server kann ich auf einen beliebigen PC installieren? Brauche ich dafür noch STEP7 o. Ä.`?


----------

